# What do I need for this project? Lathe questions



## capthunterdude (Nov 15, 2006)

I would like to purchase a lathe. For now, the lathe will be used to sand and polish used acrylic duck calls. In the future, when I have more time, I may try turning pens and duck calls of my own. 

I looked at harbor freight's lathes and they seem to be okay for what I want to do. They would even work for turning duck calls and pens if I decide to do that in the future. 

I also looked at the JET mini. I don't know if I want to spring that kind of cash for something like this just yet. 

I also know that I am going to need to buy something else to be able to use the lathe. I probably will need a mandrel of some sort and a collet chuck. Maybe even upgraded head and tail stock. 

To be honest, I am not sure. 

Any advice? Maybe some one has something collecting dust that would work for me.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I would go with a mid lathe. Small enough not to take up a lot of room and still you give the option to turn other things besides just small.

Watch Amazon for deals. Depending on your budget, lot's of good choices. I would NOT buy one from HF.

The shop fox is a nice lathe. http://www.amazon.com/SHOP-W1704-3-Horsepower-Benchtop-Lathe/dp/B001R23SWW/ref=sr_1_1?s=power-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1401202477&sr=1-1&keywords=wood+lathe

Things you will need, cutting tools, calipers (a must in my mind) are fine starting out from HF. Starting out you will find in time what you will use more of, so the less expensive sets at first are good, then spend the money on single tools you want.

Do you need a stand?

One thing often overlooked at the start is how will you keep your tools sharp? Dull tools have no business around a lathe. If you have to press hard to cut wood, your doing it wrong  Some people skip all the mess and just buy carbide cutters. I like to sharpen my own and for what I cut, HSS works for me.

I think a drill chuck and mandrel are also going to be on your need list. These will depend on what your lathe will use, MT1 or MT2 (stay with them as they are the standard for most things)

A chuck system is a great thing to own. You can also catch them on sale in amazon. Barracuda makes a nice complete system.

I'm not a duck call turner so what exactly you need is out of my area. Hopefully one of the callers will jump in here and be able to answer specific questions.

It's a vortex. Don't forget you saws LOL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck sanding and polishing the old acrylic calls, lots of elbow grease in that.. Wet sanding and polishing will certianly do the trick and you can use micromesh then Hut plastic polish to finish them out and or the beal buffing system.. 

I would suggest for the money looking into an Excelsior lathe at Rockler.. the price is fair and I have been running mine many years with no problems.. Also whatever lathe you decide on make sure it is at least #2MT.

If you are looking into turning calls I would suggest three items that will make your life easier. 
1.) 1/2" Jacobs chuck for your tails stock to drill with.
2.) 4 Jaw Bericcuda 2 Chiuck from Penn State.
3.) Expanding Mandrel

If you are on a budget you can get a 5/8" expanding mandrel from Enco they are a bit stubby but only cost about 8-10 bucks, and for that price you can pick up a couple different sizes.

That is a pretty good start.

If you have any questions feel free to send me a PM.. 

Robert A.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Good advice, Robert.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Wish I would have asked that question before I got started. HF lathe I bought only lasted a year. Then I got the Turncrafter and the electronics wrecked but were in warranty and replaced. My large lathe is all manual and I like it that way. Nothing to break but a belt.....


----------

